# Help! International Bowhunting Education Program



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

My buddy and I want to take this program to be able to hunt in the US and/or outside of Ontario. 
And it has be very difficult to find anyone in the Toronto, Ontario area that offers this program. 
We are willing to drive, can anyone help us out and make a recommendation?

Thanks!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Check with the Federation of Anglers & Hunters in Peterborough,they may have a list of instructors and dates.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.ohep.net/


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Birds eye, I've bow hunted in Ontario, Quebec, Manitoba, Labrador, Newfoundland, Michigan and Minnesota. And although the 2 states were almost 10 years ago I have never heard of an international Bow hunters Education Course? Post your findings on here if you could, I'd hate to think I have been Bow hunting illegally all these years outside of my own province!!


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

They are running a bowhunter course, not sure if it's the one you want, at York County Bowmen. The Wolf's Den runs them too.


----------



## Birds_Eye (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone; this is what I found about the IBEP. See below...

http://www.ontariohunt.ca/

International Bowhunter Education Program (IBEP) 
The International Bow hunter Education program is a 1 day course internationally recognized for bow hunting threw out Canada, the United States and the rest of the world.

This course is legally required for bow hunters wishing to hunt in,
Canada Quebec Nova Scotia New Brunswick 
United States Alaska Connecticut Idaho Maine 
Montana Nebraska New Hampshire New Jersey 
New York Rhode Island South Dakota Vermont 
Other Countries Australia Demark Finland France 
Germany Italy Mexico Norway 
South Africa Spain Switzerland United Kingdom 

There are new territories/provinces and countries bring in legislation to make this course legally requiring this course all the time. Get it now before it's required and be ahead of the game. 

I have called around to see if anyone will be holding a calls. so far they have just taken my number and they will let me know when if it is available?


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

We have been researching heading to Montana of an archery elk hunt. I talked with the DNR down there and they told me if I was to produce an archery only seal for my own home province that would be enough for them to issue me an bowhunting license. Been putting it off for an while now but might have to get things fired up quickly as If i don't do it this year I might not get the chance for a long time.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I took the course at wolfs den, not my ideal shop but they do the course.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Birds Eye, could you let me know if you found any courses near Toronto.
Thanks


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I have my card, took the course in 96. Best education you can get for bowhunting. We tried to get one down here for years and I believe the OAA can offer the course. If any one else in the Windsor area is interested I would be willing to offer it at the Windsor Sportsmen Club. The trick is to find an instructor to do the course in our area. You can go to the states to get it as it is an International Ticket. They offer the course at most Sporsmen Clubs in the USA for a small donation. I know a few clubs in Michigan do them often.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

The course when I took it was a two day course. I believe if you want to get the H2 licence to bowhunt only in Ontario then it is the only course you need to take. A lot of the PAL/Hunter Education Instructors take a dim view on this but they only teach 2 hours in the program they have on bowhunting. To me this is not a part of hunting you can cover in two hours.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Birds_Eye said:


> Hi Everyone; this is what I found about the IBEP. See below...
> 
> http://www.ontariohunt.ca/
> 
> ...


United Kingdom, really???? I think you'll find bow hunting is illegal there.


----------



## buckshot270 (Apr 30, 2009)

how much does one of these courses usually cost personally it seems like a waste of time but I could see the benefit for a new bowhunter so they arent trying a headshot or something of that nature


----------



## Morpheus32 (Dec 2, 2007)

In Alberta, we run the courses for donations to the food bank. It is an excellent course, not just saying because I am an instructor but it has the foundations of safe bowhunting. It is an outstanding course for youth and new bowhunters.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Birds_Eye said:


> My buddy and I want to take this program to be able to hunt in the US and/or outside of Ontario.
> And it has be very difficult to find anyone in the Toronto, Ontario area that offers this program.
> We are willing to drive, can anyone help us out and make a recommendation?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know about other provinces when it comes to bowhunting, but since 1987 here, such a class has been mandatory to be allowed to bowhunt. I think, but I may be wrong, that the class is based on the IBEP... Anyone can confirm? I took mine in 87, so that's a bit unclear to me.


----------

